# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Girlfriend having possible hormonal problems

## JackedJesse

So I have no idea about female hormones and how they're different than ours. My girlfriend has had some concerning issues. She doesn't have insurance so she hasn't gone to the doctor right away as per my recommendation. No blood work yet either. Here are her symptoms:

Super emotional, everything makes her cry, happy tears or sad tears.
Bloating
Fatigue
Really sensitive nipples and breasts
Right breast lactates once a week if she squeezes it.
Both breasts feel full like their filling up with milk maybe every two weeks.
Spotting blood soon after a heavy period and at random times.
Her periods have always been irregular. 
Her sex drive is the same as it always is.

What do you guys think could be an issue here if it is a major concern? She has taken many pregnancy tests so we've ruled that out. I've had some great feedback on my current issues with hormonal problems. Thanks in advance for all of your help. -Jesse

----------


## redz

Could be pregnant get a blood pregnancy test. My gf was negative on home test up to 8 weeks.

----------


## SexySweetheart

Sounds Luke she is pregnant to me....if the tests show negitave I suggest going to a local free clinic for a test. Some of these sides you listed are a tad bizzar for Peri or pee menapaus. Maybe its weird phantom pregnancy ? Is she on birth controls? Like shots or had tubal procedures ? They could be messing with her body. 

I can imagine she's in pain- the swollan breasts and all  :Frown:  poor gal. Hope she finds some help

----------


## JackedJesse

Thanks for the responses guys. She just turned 25 yesterday so no to menopause. She's had her period like twice since these symptoms so that rules out pregnancy right? Should I suggest the gyno or endo? Thanks again. -Jesse

----------


## JackedJesse

She's not on birth control and hasn't had any procedures.

----------


## JackedJesse

Bump

----------


## DB1982

Sounds like False pregnancy. All the symptoms as a normal pregnancy but not really pregnant.

----------


## JackedJesse

> Sounds like False pregnancy. All the symptoms as a normal pregnancy but not really pregnant.


What is a false pregnancy?

----------


## JackedJesse

I just read about it thank you.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Thanks for the responses guys. She just turned 25 yesterday so no to menopause. She's had her period like twice since these symptoms so that rules out pregnancy right? Should I suggest the gyno or endo? Thanks again. -Jesse


Sorry but that's and old wives tale. I had my period a few times and yet and I was pregnant even though my husband actually even had a visectomy and was using steroids . So guess what....the female body is yet still a mystery lol

----------


## JackedJesse

Well it turns out shes not pregnant. I believe she had a "false pregnancy". Shes getting better on her own.

----------


## DB1982

Good to hear that.

----------

